# clutch problems



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

my SE-R only has 5K on the clock and the clutch is already giving me problems. its not slipping or anything like that (yet). when i first got the car it engaged right off the floor, now its not engaging till the pedal is almost all the way out. the dealer said that the clutch is within tolerances. but my question was and still is i have never seen a clutch pedal engage point change this much in 5000 miles with relatively easy driving, ( i believe in a good break in) is this normal??? 

has anyone else had problems with their clutch?


----------

